# Got me a new camera



## Pappy (Apr 8, 2015)

Nothing fancy, but does have a lot of bells and whistles on it. Nikon L-330. Want to try my hand at taking close-ups. My neighbors banana tree. A pelican at our favorite beach spot and our daily visitor Mourning Dove. Still need to practice as I don't understand some of the settings yet.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Very nice, Pappy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice.  Enjoy it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2015)

Cool Pappy, nice photos!


----------



## Raven (Apr 8, 2015)

Great pictures Pappy.
When you take some more I hope you will share them with us.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

Pappy, there is lots of good info online where you can get tips on doing close-ups.  I've found lots of great info as I like doing them as well.  Check out this site:
http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Learn-And-Explore/Article/fubpbfo4/taking-close-up-photos.html


----------



## littleowl (Apr 9, 2015)

like the Mourning Dove.


----------

